

Google URL Shortener gets an API - imkevingao
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/01/google-url-shortener-gets-api.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/Dcni+(Google+Code+Blog)

======
beoba
Who are these for? They're like the AOL Keywords of the new decade.

